
A fleet of trucks just drove themselves across Europe - cocoflunchy
http://qz.com/656104/a-fleet-of-trucks-just-drove-themselves-across-europe/
======
dzaragozar
Awesome. Trucks and taxis are a very promising target for self driving
vehicles for these reasons:

 _24h availability. No need to stop the truck 8+ hours a day for the driver to
sleep /eat. _ Reduced fuel comsumption as the article states. * Frees humans
to work on more productive affairs.

Just awesome

------
jmnicolas
Previously we had western European truckers suffering big time from the
competition of lower paid eastern European truckers.

Now with this driverless technology both eastern and western drivers will have
no job at all.

AFAIK there are no replacement jobs to offer them and on top of that there are
more than one million refugees that came in Europe last year that will be
available on the job market.

Honestly I think the EU have no long term vision at all. They just get pushed
by whatever corporate agenda "du jour".

------
signa11
i was just wondering about the distance between these vehicles, and if that
really would add up to some amount of finite-non-zero fuel savings as well ?
for example, the lead vehicle just pushes the air away, and the rest following
close by in the "slip-stream" experience less overall air resistance...

